# The Master - BBC Strings



## Mattia Chiappa (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi!

I've had some time on my hands in the past couple of days and worked on this new piece. I really enjoyed using the strings in the other 2 projects and I wanted to see how they hold on their own. Well almost on their own. I used a bit of percussion as well to add some orchestral colour, quite possibly unnecessarily.

Here's the piece!




Project Files:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZoZ0WqGzof679Qo4vWOW3sM6RE0ar0es


----------



## CT (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm stuck with phone speakers at the moment, but this is another nice bit of music!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Nov 28, 2019)

miket said:


> I'm stuck with phone speakers at the moment, but this is another nice bit of music!


Thanks man


----------



## jmgg (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful and very well programmed, can you share the file, Mattia? Thanks


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 2, 2019)

jmgg said:


> Beautiful and very well programmed, can you share the file, Mattia? Thanks


Thank you! Yes I can share the files. I'll have to clear some space on my google drive first but I'll let you know when I have uploaded it.


----------



## jmgg (Dec 2, 2019)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Thank you! Yes I can share the files. I'll have to clear some space on my google drive first but I'll let you know when I have uploaded it.


Thank you very much, Mattia, I really appreciate it. I'm learning very much from your programming skills, how to use these samples the right way and at the same time I'm enjoying a lot of your work. Beautiful music, congratulations and thank you very much for your generosity.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 3, 2019)

@jmgg Project files are now linked above!


----------



## jmgg (Dec 3, 2019)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> @jmgg Project files are now linked above!


Thank you very much, Mattia. What a beautiful work...I would kiss you...haha, Spitfire should reward your proficiency. All the best


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 3, 2019)

jmgg said:


> Thank you very much, Mattia. What a beautiful work...I would kiss you...haha, Spitfire should reward your proficiency. All the best


Ahahah you're welcome. I hope it'll help!


----------



## Denkii (Dec 3, 2019)

Is that a steam friendlist direct message blip sound I hear at 0:36?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 3, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Is that a steam friendlist direct message blip sound I hear at 0:36?


What do you mean?


----------



## Denkii (Dec 3, 2019)

There is a short sound at 0:36 that sounds like when you receive a direct message in steam. I just cannot figure out what I am hearing there. It's more on the right channel than left channel. What is that?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 3, 2019)

Denkii said:


> There is a short sound at 0:36 that sounds like when you receive a direct message in steam. I just cannot figure out what I am hearing there. It's more on the right channel than left channel. What is that?


I really don't know. I can't hear it myself but maybe it's in the Celeste or Harp.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 5, 2019)

very well done. i like your tracks with that library alot better than the spitfire demos. they should probably hire you for future demos 

have to add a big thank you that you are adding/sharing project files. not alot of people are doing it, and there is so much to learn from them.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 5, 2019)

That‘s great. I forget about the negativ critics when I hear what can be achieved with BBCSO. I really shouldn‘t forget that I own this library.


----------



## Levon (Dec 5, 2019)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've had some time on my hands in the past couple of days and worked on this new piece. I really enjoyed using strings in the other 2 projects and I wanted to see how they hold on their own. Well almost on their own. I used a bit of percussion as well to add some orchestral colour, quite possibly unnecessarily.
> 
> ...




Another great composition Mattia! Really enjoy listening to your music. Do you have any albums on Spotify etc?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 6, 2019)

Levon said:


> Another great composition Mattia! Really enjoy listening to your music. Do you have any albums on Spotify etc?


Thanks! Unfortunately I have no music on Spotify yet. It was always the plan to also release it on that platform too but I keep forgetting to look into that. If you're interested though most of my music is available on Soundcloud.


----------



## meradium (Dec 8, 2019)

Impressive!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 8, 2019)

Great work! Real story telling!


----------



## DGravel (Dec 8, 2019)

Outstanding track Mattia! If I heard your demo earlier, while the library was cheaper, I would probably had bought it!


----------

